# Game Thread: Friday March 30th @ Orlando



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (31-40) - Orlando Magic (33-39)*

*Time*: 8:00 Eastern
*TV*: ESPN











*Probable Starting Lineup*





































*Jamaal Tinsley| Mike Dunleavy | Danny Granger | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster*

*Key Reserves*























*Troy Murphy | Ike Diogu | Darrell Armstrong*

*Injuries*








- Knee Tendinitis








- Sore Knee/Ankle

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 20
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 9.9
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.9
*Steals *- Jamaal Tinsley 1.63 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.7
*FG% * - Maceo Baston 65.2
*FT%* - Keith McLeod 86.9
*3PT%* - Danny Granger 37.5










*Probable Starting Lineup*





































*Jameer Nelson| Grant Hill | Hedo Turkoglu | Tony Battie | Dwight Howard*

*Key Reserves*























*Carlos Arroyo | Trevor Ariza | Darko Milicic*

*Injuries*










*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Dwight Howard 17.7
*Rebounds* - Dwight Howard 12.2
*Assists *- Jameer Nelson 4.1
*Steals *- Trevor Ariza 1.06
*Blocks* - Dwight Howard 1.92
*FG% * - Dwight Howard 60.2
*FT%* - JJ Redick 89.4
*3PT%* - Keith Bogans 39.7



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 20-16
Road: 11-24
Overall: 31-40 (4th in Central, 9th in East, 19th in NBA)

Orlando Magic
Home: 21-14
Road: 12-25
Overall: 33-39 (3rd in Southeast, 8th in East, 16th in NBA)*








</center>








*- 19 points in last game*








*- 19 ppg in last 2 games*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Dwight Howard vs. Jermaine O'Neal

Games vs. Magic this year:

Pacers 93 Magic 83

Magic 96 Pacers 91

Pacers 94 Magic 80

Average Score:

Pacers- 92.67
Magic 86.3

Prediction:

Pacers 98
Magic 93

Crucial game on Friday. We already blew the season series against New Jersey, so we need this game to gain ground on Orlando, and claim the tiebreaker if we do happen to tie them for a playoff spot. If we win this, we move to within .5 games of the Magic.</center>


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 95
Magic 93


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers 96-95


----------



## deekay (Mar 6, 2007)

Orlando 94
Pacers 89


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

Magic 102
Pacers 88

is JO playin tonite? i need to know cuz hes on my fantasy team and im in the playoffs right now.....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hail Yinka said:


> is JO playin tonite? i need to know cuz hes on my fantasy team and im in the playoffs right now.....


I'd assume he is. He's had a few days of rest, and this is the biggest game of the year so far.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

JO is playing.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

5 turnovers in the first 5 minutes. Uh-oh.

Down 14-10.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha Tinsley just posted up on Turkoglu and scored. Awesome. Dunleavy fronts Turkoglu, and he scores.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Tinsley is hot.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

We really miss Daniels, someone knows when he's back?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

The refs suck already, bah.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

12-17 FG Pacers thus far


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

27-26 Pacers after 1st Q.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha nice flop, Danny. Armstrong for 3 ties the game at 30. 9:40 left in the half.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Baston playing and no Diogu? Weird.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Oh, ouch. Wow. Ariza just got the poster of the year on JO.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Talk about a momentum swing. The Magic have scored 11 straight in the past 3 minutes. Pacers down 9 now. That Ariza dunk was nasty, but looked so much better live than on replay.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Oh, ouch. Wow. Ariza just got the poster of the year on JO.


Wasn't it a foul?

That timeout is too late Carlisle.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Wasn't it a foul?


Nah, I'm pretty sure JO had his back foot on the line.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO- 2/10; 5 TO's

His knee must be hurting a lot. Dwight Howard's already rejected his spinning jumper twice.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Nah, I'm pretty sure JO had his back foot on the line.


Then Jo's foul, not no foul at all.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Then Jo's foul, not no foul at all.


The referee probably didn't have the right angle, so just decided it be a no-call. Foster rejects Arroyo. Wow, a rarity.

Pacers down 45-38 with 3:37 left in the half.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> JO- 2/10; 5 TO's
> 
> His knee must be hurting a lot. Dwight Howard's already rejected his spinning jumper twice.


He looks pretty hurt, 3rd foul for him olso.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I guess it's JO's ankle. He's sitting on the bench with it super-iced. Down 49-38 with 2:38 left in the half. Bye-bye playoffs?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Poor, poor shooting now.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

TO time for us.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Dunleavy is doing some nice things: 55-51 Magic.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

**** Dunleavy just hit his head extremely hard on a corner of the goal post. Magic now up 66-55 with 1 minute left in the 3rd. Argh.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Dunleavy down HARD.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

so tell me again how do we get our pick?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> so tell me again how do we get our pick?


Not, I affraid we got nothing this year....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ouch, JO's 4-18 now for 10 points and 3 rebounds, and has 8 turnovers. Magic lead by 11 with 8:30 left. Everytime we come back, they pull away.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Assuming we lose this one, we'll have 9 games left. We'll be 2.5 games back of Orlando, who then has 4 home games in a row. 5 of our last 9 are on the road, and we still haven't won a road game since February 3rd @ Memphis. I blame the Colts winning the Superbowl.

Pacers down 80-70 with 5:08 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Only down 7 now with under 4 minutes left. Run? Nah.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Grant Hill is absolutely schooling Danny Granger. Then Hill steals the ball from Troy Murphy, who fouls him. Ugh. Are these retro jerseys bringing the old Hill back?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why are we going with Granger/Williams/Dunleavy/Armstrong/Tinsley? No wonder we suck. No inside presence at all.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woo Orien Greene just poked the ball out of bounds after a Granger 3. Down 7 with 50.6 seconds left.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers force Magic to call a timeout. Good defense again on the in-bounds. Hill gets the ball and switches his feet, then is fouled. Down 9 with 50 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, Dooling completely fooled Dunleavy with the ball-fake. 57 fouls so far this game. Lovely. Down 8 with 35.5 seconds left. No timeouts left for the Pacers after this.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Orien Greene quickly scores. We trapped Hill, then he threw it off Armstrong. The Magic threw a long pass and Orien Greene jumped like 3 feet to deflect it out of bounds. Hill fouled again as we're down 6. Hill makes one so we're down 7 with 21.7 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eh, Granger bricked a 3 and we foul, so that's game over. Only 17 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- Magic 95 Pacers 87

deekay- 3
Hail Yinka- 8

Winner- deekay

Everyone else DQ'd for selecting the Pacers to win.

JO- 10 pts, 3 rbs, 2 asts, 2 blks, 4-18 shooting, 8 turnovers, 5 fouls
Granger- 13 pts, 5 fouls, 5-9 shooting
Tinsley- 27 pts, 10 rbs, 3 asts, 1 stl 8-20 shooting 11-13 FT's
Dunleavy/Armstrong- 4/14 shooting

Pacers Rebounds- 33
Magic Rebounds- 43

Pacers Fouls- 36
Magic Fouls- 23


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

okay that deekay guy has won like 6 and all of them just for picking against the pacers...not cool PF...not cool.


----------



## deekay (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread: Tuesday March 27th vs. Cavs* look at this man. for me its not about winning guess the score. its about to guess the game right and accept the reality. if you want to win guess the score than you have to realize that the pacers could not win every game.


----------

